

Ask HN: Graduating Code Academy Mar 28th..Pointers? - gamechangr

I am planning on starting Code Academy April 9th of this year and would love to hear any pointers from those who have already gone through it??
======
lachyg
I would highly recommend <http://devbootcamp.com/> instead. The program runs
(officially) 5 days a week from 9AM til 6PM, but most students stay after
hours, and you'll often see people hacking away past midnight!

The program runs for 10 weeks and at the end a hiring day is run. Throughout
the program guest speakers come in (e.g. the CEO of IGN) and we have a variety
of mentors that help us out during the week.

Disclaimer: I'm a current DevBootcamp student.

~~~
gamechangr
Devbootcamp appears to be the real deal. I have emailed Shereef a couple
times, but the real deal breaker = the start dates. I would have to wait 3
months (june 10th) and I would prefer to start ASAP.

That said, I would love to hear a little about your experience. Do you think
it was worthy of the time commitment? I have considered doing both!

